# Calling all experts....Is my dog 100% APBT?



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello guys. I hope you don't mind a total newbie posting here but I am desperate for expert opinion.

I have wanted an APBT all my life but have never lived in the proper area to take care of one. Now I have moved into the countryside (in Thailand actualy) I have plenty of space and beaches to walk the dog on.

So at 36 years old, I was pretty darn* happy to finaly get an APBT puppy. 

I got her at 5 weeks old. She is 15 weeks now. I always thought her face was not quite as 'square' as it should be and her neck seems a little thin.... But recently a vet told me here in Thailand that he thinks she is a mix. The breeder though insists she is 100%. Another breeder says the same and tells me that "not all pits have that complete square head". 

But I don't know.... Her head just looks a little TOO thin. Then again... What would I know? This is my first pit.

Do ALL pits have that complete square head? Are there some lines that have slightly thinner heads?

I would appreciate it if you could take a look at the photo/s and let me know what you guys think? 

Thanks so much

Matt


----------



## leoghann (Mar 14, 2010)

*Looks real to me*

Hi Matt, is there any way you can get a pedigree from the breeder. Your dog is only 15 weeks old now so she should "fill out" at around two, to two and a half years old. Females are generaly of lighter build than the males. Otherwise you got a nice looking pup their. People that generaly dont know anything about our Pit Bulls will refere to them as cross breeds, they dont know anything about the dogs though, so I wouldnt take what they say too seriously. Your best bet is to aquier the pedigree from the breeder.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Matt. No-one will be able to tell you for sure just by looks alone. The breeders you spoke to are right however, not all of them are "sqare" looking. Some are more "terrier" looking. Plus the fact she is only 15 weeks old and she has still got some filling out to do.

Don't take too much the vet says seriously. They are great for patching up dogs and giving shots but most don't know too much about specific breeds.

She is very pretty though. Good luck and stick around.

P.S. Some good chew toys will help fill out her cheek muscles but it's mostly genetics.


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Leoghann, thanks for the reply. Ill ask the breeder for papers I guess..... or would it be out of the ordinary to ask about her bloodline? Again im sorry if these are silly questions but I am new to this. The breeder did show me pictures of mother and father and they looked very well built, square faced. 

By the way I probably sound obsessed with the whole 'square head' thing but im not.... Its just the only stcik i have to guage this with as again, I am new to this.

I remember when I took her off the breeder I was trying to give the impression that I was an expert with pits... Checking behind her ears, in her ears, her mouth, standing her posture straight and looking at her with an expert eye lol. I didnt have a clue what I was looking for. I bet the breeder could see that a mile off ")


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi aus_staffy. Thanks for the feedback. Thanks, she is pretty. Even if it turns out she is only part pit Its way to late to 'get a refund' (for want of a better word lol) as she is family now and I love her to death. Sure - I always wanted a pit as I firmly believe they are brilliant, loving, fun dogs and i want to get into the whole training thing in time such as weight pulling etc (but i have lots of reading and learning to do first before I even go near that). So, whatever will be will be. It makes no difference to me now as she is my little buddy, follows me everywhere and is funny as heck*.

I sure will stick around..... Expect lots of real basic newbie questions from me over the next year or two!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Matt_Bates said:


> Hi aus_staffy. Thanks for the feedback. Thanks, she is pretty. Even if it turns out she is only part pit Its way to late to 'get a refund' (for want of a better word lol) as she is family now and I love her to death. Sure - I always wanted a pit as I firmly believe they are brilliant, loving, fun dogs and i want to get into the whole training thing in time such as weight pulling etc (but i have lots of reading and learning to do first before I even go near that). So, whatever will be will be. It makes no difference to me now as she is my little buddy, follows me everywhere and is funny as hell.
> 
> I sure will stick around..... Expect lots of real basic newbie questions from me over the next year or two!


That's the right attitude. Just love her and she'll do anything for you. She does look like an APBT to me but like you say, it doesn't make a difference.

Oh, yeah. I'm massively jealous of you moving to Thailand. Were you there during all the drama recently?


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

You know, Its funny you ask this because one of my female rescues just had her litter of puppies on saturday, The very last one to come out (and the cutest in my opinion), has the exact same markings as yours...Black mask, tan body, white chest patch. 
Even though I rescued this dog when she was 5 weeks pregnant, I saw the male that she had tied with, and he looked full pit, But he was also 3+ years old, so his structure was more visible.
I am fairly confident that your dog is a full pit, But i cannot say that without a reasonable doubt, Because i've seen some mastiffs mixed with pits that look very similar to pits as young puppies.


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> You know, Its funny you ask this because one of my female rescues just had her litter of puppies on saturday, The very last one to come out (and the cutest in my opinion), has the exact same markings as yours...Black mask, tan body, white chest patch.
> Even though I rescued this dog when she was 5 weeks pregnant, I saw the male that she had tied with, and he looked full pit, But he was also 3+ years old, so his structure was more visible.
> I am fairly confident that your dog is a full pit, But i cannot say that without a reasonable doubt, Because i've seen some mastiffs mixed with pits that look very similar to pits as young puppies.


Hi there, thanks for the post. Well thats encouraging.... Maybe its simply a case of waiting for her to fill out a little? Its likely that she wont have that striking pit bull look maybe. Thats ok. As I said - she is my little buddy now and Ill love her for life but I just want to know.

From the posts so far, its hard to be sure without papers but im more confident she is.


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> That's the right attitude. Just love her and she'll do anything for you. She does look like an APBT to me but like you say, it doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Oh, yeah. I'm massively jealous of you moving to Thailand. Were you there during all the drama recently?


Its an awesome country, yah. I have been here for 7 years but travelled around a fair bit and it wouldnt have been right to get a dog. Im more settled now though. I have a 3 bed hill side villa with pool, no neighbors, lots of land, sea view, for $700 a month  There is also a small office area next to the villa which I use as I work from home. Im trying to teach Spikey (thats her name) to do a little filing lol.

I was here during the troubles yes. Tough times. There has been something every year since I have been here but this time was especialy terrible. Thankfully its always just restricted to one small area and even with those terrible events it was still a very safe country to live in.

Living the dream


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

She is wicked cute, and has the pit sit and the little belly to prove it. Such a cutie! My bff is actually in Thailand on vacation right now! Then he is going to Bali. wicked jealous! lol


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks ames  the pooch in your avatar looks like a little gem also.

Im growing more convinced. She is a pit.

Can I ask one more stupid question....... Anyone..... What is 'the pit sit'?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She is very cute, indeed. Without registration papers and a pedigree to view her past generations, it's very hard to confirm whether she's pure APBT or mixed with something. Although, she does look very terrier type. You should ask the breeder for the registration papers. If he says there aren't any, than you can only guess that she's pure. This would fall under the classification that he/she is a BYB (back yard breeder); in other words, they're not on the up and up and just breed because they have a male and female, among other reasons. Regardless of where she came from, and whether she's purebred or not shouldn't matter. You love her, and she's a part of your family. Take the time to learn and raise her properly, and you won't be let down! 

Just curious, though.. why did the breeder only show you pictures of her parents, instead of letting you see them in person!? That sounds suspicious to me right off the bat, but who am I to judge? Not trying to start an arguement here, just thinking out loud, so to speak. Good luck with her, and please do stick around as there is much to be learned here! Best of luck to you with her, and don't hesitate to ask any questions! The only question we can't answer, is the one you don't ask!


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like a pretty little apbt to me!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

looks like a pit to me my dog was skinny as a pup long faced but hes almost 2 and i should have never doubted him.he filled out great she just might have been the runt of the litter as my dog was. have fun raising your first pit she is a lil cutie.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Matt, I think she LOOKS like a pit bull, whether she is or not, well you heard about the papers and such. I'll tell you this, if she isn't, then she has fooled alot of us I absolutely love her ears and I think as far as natural go, they are what you want! BTW, I had a male that had the buckskin color/black mask with the "milk stain" running down his neck and chest Take care of her, she's a gem!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She looks identical to my friends dog. 

Her dog is 1/2 APBT 1/2 labrador.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

quite a nice looking pup you got there!
congratulations on your new companion!


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> She is very cute, indeed. Without registration papers and a pedigree to view her past generations, it's very hard to confirm whether she's pure APBT or mixed with something. Although, she does look very terrier type. You should ask the breeder for the registration papers. If he says there aren't any, than you can only guess that she's pure. This would fall under the classification that he/she is a BYB (back yard breeder); in other words, they're not on the up and up and just breed because they have a male and female, among other reasons. Regardless of where she came from, and whether she's purebred or not shouldn't matter. You love her, and she's a part of your family. Take the time to learn and raise her properly, and you won't be let down!
> 
> Just curious, though.. why did the breeder only show you pictures of her parents, instead of letting you see them in person!? That sounds suspicious to me right off the bat, but who am I to judge? Not trying to start an arguement here, just thinking out loud, so to speak. Good luck with her, and please do stick around as there is much to be learned here! Best of luck to you with her, and don't hesitate to ask any questions! The only question we can't answer, is the one you don't ask!


Hi ThaLadyPit

Thanks for the help. Yah the breeder is definatley a back yard breeder. In most larger Thai towns (I live in Thailand) there are usualy night markets. At these night markets you will often find a stall selling Pit Bull, Huskie and Labrador puppies. The 'Breeder' usualy breeds three or four breeds of dog. They are not 'class' breeders who are total experts on APBT's but they are not careless fly by night breeders either. They are somewhere in the middle.

This is where I brought my dog.

They never have the parents on display at the stall but they did say to me I was more than welcome to go visit them at there place. I declined so instead they showed me two photographs.

This is Thailand though. For all I know, they could have been photos of two random APBT's lol.


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

Pitcrew said:


> Looks like a pretty little apbt to me!


Thanks Pitcrew


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh dear.... Half labrador? This thread was making feel way more confident that I had a 100% APBT but now with your post, my confidence is shattered! Looking at her, she does seem to have a slight Lab look about her....


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Holly's(American_pit13) dog Lady Dumae looked like a purebred lab to me when she was a puppy. lol. She now looks 100% APBT. They go through lanky growth phases.


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Aimee. Yes that word sums her up quite well actualy - lanky. SHe has a very think neck and can look a bit lanky at times.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

My boy is 100% APBT but I have to admit that as a pup growing up he would go through stages of tall and thin then get real thick... I questioned him a couple times and I have papers with 7 generations back on him!! lol 

In my opinion, your pup is ADORABLE


----------



## Matt_Bates (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol, thanks Sarge. She realy is damn pretty. Gotta love that black mask - looks like she is wearing eye make up.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea, its so hard to tell this young. Either way she is freakin adorable. Post pics back up in a couple months. You could always try and go back to still get a look at the parents, no? Also if you dont mind me asking strictly out of curiosity sake how much do they sell the pups for at the night market?


----------



## bandogge (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a very similar dog(would look like sisters), however she is crossed with mastiff. You never know you could have a bandogge in your hands.


----------

